# Invisible sinkers and swivels!



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone tried either of these?

http://www.invisiblesinker.com/

http://www.aquateko.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=3

whodathunkit?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

cant say that i have tried them................and at $3.00 a ounce i can say that i probally never will 

pretty cool,but not in my price range


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Invisible sinker my a$$.Ican see fishing lines when I'm diving so I'm positive the fish can see all of these gimmicks as well. I'm sure the fish is going to think....Oh, a visible sinker...it must be someone fishing....therefore I'm not bitting. Also, what is stopping the invisible sinker from htting the hook? An invisible swivel? :doh :doh If the fishare hungry and the bait is the right one,the fishwill bite.My last fishing trip, we used live sardines and got somebites. As soon as we switched to frozen cigar minnows, the red snapper started going crazy. If you have live bait wiggling on a hook, the last thing the fish will be concerned with is a visible sinker. Fish are on of the dumbest animals on the planet whose memory span is measured in seconds. How else do you explain fish caught on a hook with a another hook attached to its lip?


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, I agree; I did attach a link to the invisible swivel though.

Now - I got my invisible fluorocarbon line, swivel and sinker; just give me an an invisible hook and bait and I will be in full stealth mode. But you know folks will buy both these products. I like when they take "invisible" stuff and color it red or pink so the fish can't see it.

Laughin to all da way to da bank..


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

The most productive grouper fisherman I've ever known has been using /painting his lead pink for 35 years.... Side by side with unpainted it (pink) gets more bites...


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I dont think there are too many fish out there that care if they see a sinker or not...just bait the hook with the right bait and youre set.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

He obviously didn't know what he was talking about...he called Mingo snapper, Mango Snapper...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *alum maverick (7/1/2009)*He obviously didn't know what he was talking about...he called Mingo snapper, Mango Snapper...


Must be a new species related tomangrove snappersexcept that they live among mango tree roots. :doh :doh :doh


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm going to get me a rocket launcher rod and reel, a banjo minnow kit, and now the invisiable sinker for my next bass tournament.

:usaflag


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Worn Out (7/1/2009)*The most productive grouper fisherman I've ever known has been using /painting his lead pink for 35 years.... Side by side with unpainted it (pink) gets more bites...


Designed to attract gay groupers. Remember that some groupers species change sex like the black grouper. I guess pink works when they are changing their sexual orientation. :doh :doh :doh


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *alum maverick (7/1/2009)*He obviously didn't know what he was talking about...he called Mingo snapper, Mango Snapper...


I hear lots of folks call those by the wrong name...I dont bother correcting them...but atleast we know...Shhhh!..Dont tell anyone....LMAO.

Mingo..Mango...Mangrove...which ones are they referring to?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Jighead (7/1/2009)*I'm going to get me a rocket launcher rod and reel, a banjo minnow kit, and now the invisiable sinker for my next bass tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> :usaflag




Dont forget the helicopter lure :::snorts like a pig::: ewww weeee!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Orion 45 , try it before you knock it... side by side.. I've seen it done...the pink does apparently dissappear in 45'-55' of water...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Worn Out (7/1/2009)*Orion 45 , try it before you knock it... side by side.. I've seen it done...the pink does apparently dissappear in 45'-55' of water...


Who's knocking it? I painted all my diving gear pink and am now stealth below 60 feet. Here's the hat I wear underwater.










Seriously. Just because an object is pink doesn't mean it will disapper underwater. Case in point, a red snapper is not red at depths. Rather, the red turns to a greyish black. Same thing for blood - it turns black. A pink object will not disappear - it will merely turn grey.


----------

